# No spell cmd FreeBSD 11.2 ISO



## Swell (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,
FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1 Downloaded from freebsd.org 31 July 18  and Installed 3 August 18 in win10 Oracle VM.
Slowly learning unix, reading P.J. Brown "Starting with unix" and "The unix System" by S.R. Bourne.
tried to use spell
system returns
spell: Command not found.

man spell
No manual entry for spell ()

seems to me that this was omitted when the iso was built. do I need to install it as a pkg?


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 9, 2018)

`spell` is not in the base system (i.e. does not come preinstalled). See what's available with `pkg search spell`, install with `pkg install aspell en-aspell`.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2018)

It's not part of the base OS.


----------

